# NFPA13 Handbook شرح لكود الحريق NFPA13



## Mahomud Ramadan (5 يونيو 2015)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
يوجد كتاب NFPA13 Handbook Eleventh Edition و هو كتاب لكود الحريق NFPA13 ولكنه مفسر اكتر وابسط للفهم و يحتوى على صور للتوضيح, واليكم الرابطhttps://www.dropbox.com/s/qv1y3yxqg204rac/Automatic Sprinkler.pdf?dl=0​
أرجو ان تكون المشاركة مفيدة


----------



## wael nesim (20 يونيو 2015)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## M.Ghareb (16 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled elsone (1 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## eng.amoudi (28 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك لك الرب على جهدك وكرمك


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (12 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Farraj3000 (10 يناير 2016)

أتمنى من جميع الإخوة المهندسين تحميل مرفقاتهم على دروب بوكس كما فعل الاخ حفظه الله لسهولة الوصول اليها


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (14 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم إيدك يا مهندس


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (2 فبراير 2016)

ربنا يزيدك علم وتقوي وصلاح


----------



## راضي راضي (6 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاتة تحية طيبة وبعد:
السادة المهندسين المحترمين ،،،،،،،،،
المستودعات الغذائية ما هي الطرق المناسبة لتامينها من الحريق بالاضافة الي استخدام مضخة الحريق
شكرا لسيادتكم


----------



## علي الاسماعيل (18 سبتمبر 2016)

ممكن نسخة عام 2006


----------



## ibrahim1hj (18 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا لك Mahomud Ramadan


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بركة م محمد مرجع أكثر من رائع


----------

